# Veronica



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

Is there a via PM option?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Gerkin and welcome

Yes there is a PM option but you have to post 5 times before it becomes operational 

maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you have any moderator or forum rule queries, please contact 

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Contact Us

Jo


----------



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

Many thanks jojo

I seem to be spending more time sorting this forum "terms" issue out than i have trying to find a solution to the reason i came on this site!


----------

